# HELP!!!! writing a statement.....



## emilyanne

*Hi ladies.... 

This might not be the best section to put this but Im not sure where would be the correct place..... 

Well I have a question to ask as I really need some help and Im hoping someone on here might be able to help me....

Long story short (hopefully), My boyfriend has 2 children that live with their mother, we have been struggling through court for contact with them, but their mother fights every step of the way.... Recently in court they have asked for me to give a statement, from my understanding they want something from me to show that i am good with children and am a responsable adult which is able to care for 2 young children (one on medication for ADHD) so we can try to have them for over night visits....

Now I have lots of experience around children of all ages, and even lived with some of them..... But Im not great with writing and Im unsure of how to do this...... Has anyone had to do this type of thing before? *


----------



## junemomma09

I'm sorry I've had no experience but you could try also getting character references from people you know. This way the judge can see other people believe you are fit to be around and care for children. It might help! Good luck!


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

I'm so sorry, I have no advice but i do want to offer you hugs! Good luck hopefully one day a judge will see a written statement does not show that you are fit parent. Your actions say your a fit parent. Good luck at getting to see the boys


----------

